# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Current Owners

## boomboom

Nearing the 3 year mark since this project was successfully backed. Are there any current owners of this printer that can comment on it's performance? Have not been able to find any news on the web but their facebook seems to indicate that shipping has already happened and they're currently taking orders at their webstore.

Thanks

----------

